

Ask HN: What are good sources of information concerning new E.U tax laws? - ericthegoodking

Hey everyone,<p>Kindly share resources that you have found important in making you understand the new E.U tax laws.<p>Thanks
======
rachelandrew
I've been collecting resources over at [http://rachelandrew.github.io/eu-
vat/](http://rachelandrew.github.io/eu-vat/)

If you have others please submit a pull request. I've been writing about the
issue since October
[http://rachelandrew.co.uk/archives/tag/vat](http://rachelandrew.co.uk/archives/tag/vat)

------
opless
[https://www.gov.uk/register-and-use-the-vat-mini-one-stop-
sh...](https://www.gov.uk/register-and-use-the-vat-mini-one-stop-shop)

~~~
dublinclontarf
This is only useful if you're based in the UK. Also want to look at this.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8680033](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8680033)

~~~
opless
OP Didn't mention where they were from. Also I believe that many EU states
have similar schemes.

If you're outside the Eurozone, that's another matter!

